# Possible to script something like Camel Audio Alchemy pads?



## FB (Mar 28, 2014)

Hi all,

First off all, thanks for all great tips i´ve gotten here. Your talented people!

I have a question about pads (X/Y) like the ones in Alchemy
[/img]

Is something like this at all possible in Kontakt? My wish is have one effect in "each corner" of the pad and "morph" between them in a seamless fashion. Same with a wave file in each corner and "morph" between them.

My quess is this is impossible both with the graphics and scripting?

Was aiming at something like the functions in Kinetic metal...

All the best,
Roger


----------



## d.healey (Mar 28, 2014)

Yes you can script something very close to this - but only with group level effects.


----------



## mk282 (Mar 29, 2014)

No, you can also morph insert, send and bus FX as well...


----------



## d.healey (Mar 29, 2014)

I stand happily corrected


----------



## FB (Mar 29, 2014)

Glad to hear this can be done! But what about the graphics? Can`t remember ever seeing a pad like that being used in Kontakt? Kinetics use a wheel, but these pads make it possible to scroll any direction


----------



## d.healey (Mar 29, 2014)

The graphics would be more limited, I'd have to experiment but I think you would be limited to one axis of movement per pad


----------



## mk282 (Mar 29, 2014)

Yep, two-axis pads are not possible in Kontakt (with one point moving between two axes). You'd have to have one slider for X axis and one for Y.


----------



## gregjazz (Mar 29, 2014)

Yeah, separate X / Y controls are the way to go. If you put the sliders around the pad display (e.g. the vertical slider on the side, horizontal slider on the top/bottom), you can still simulate the graphics of an X/Y pad.

Though, there are some hacks, like this.


----------



## d.healey (Mar 29, 2014)

Ah clever! can you use more sophisticated graphics with that method Greg?


----------



## gregjazz (Mar 29, 2014)

For the handle, yes, you could use a graphic. The background is limited to a solid color, though.


----------



## mk282 (Mar 29, 2014)

...not to mention the ui_table values will always pop out. :D


----------



## polypx (Mar 29, 2014)

The table values are useful tho! 

That's an awesome hack Greg! Too cool for school.


----------



## gregjazz (Mar 29, 2014)

mk282 @ Sat Mar 29 said:


> ...not to mention the ui_table values will always pop out. :D


Yeah, there's that too. I could have sworn there was a variable somewhere to disable them, but I guess my mind just made it up...


----------



## FB (Mar 30, 2014)

gregjazz @ Sat Mar 29 said:


> Yeah, separate X / Y controls are the way to go. If you put the sliders around the pad display (e.g. the vertical slider on the side, horizontal slider on the top/bottom), you can still simulate the graphics of an X/Y pad.
> 
> Though, there are some hacks, like this.



Very, very cool! Now i just have to reverse engineer how you did it  Thanks for ruining my week.


----------



## jdawg (Mar 30, 2014)

wow, Gregg, how on earth is that happening. 
I thought a bar in a table could only read Y values.


----------



## mk282 (Mar 30, 2014)

Of course not. A table can have up to 128 values, and all of them are available for reading really. So what you need to do is find the difference in movement and act accordingly.

Quite a nice workaround, Greg!


----------

